# What Are You Thankful For



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well Thanksgiving is almost upon us so here is my short list:

I'm thankful:

1. I have a great family who loves to camp.
2. My Outback trailer
3. this Outback family
4. I lost my Job last year due to a plant closure but got a better job in the same town I live in that starts out with 17 days vacation the first year so I can spend time camping with the family camping. 
5. I live in the USA
6. For all those who fight for out freedom
7. For all my friends and extended family
8. God and Jesus

This is my short list and not in any order.

So what are all you thankful for?

Add:
I forgot the most important thing,
I hope everyone on this forum has a wonderful and safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm thankful that DW only complains only half of the time


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Pretty much a Ditto there Bill. Dont forget we are free to camp and still have some places left in the great ol' USA to do so. Have a happy Thanksgiving.

Jeff


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tidefan said:


> I'm thankful that DW only complains only half of the time


Ernie,
With her in her present state, you better be glad she doesn't complain ALL the time!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

TRUTH??
I'm thankful to be blessed with this extended family, as I've lost basically all my family, except my two kids.
I'm thankful for my two sons.
I'm thankful my oldest son feels like he can come to me for advice, on ANY subject, as his dad's deceased.
I'm thankful to be able to do what I can, even though it's limited, and sometimes it hurts, because it could be worse.
I'm SO thankful when the youngest son goes to sleep at night, giving me a few hours peace and quiet.
I'm thankful for my TT & TV to get away from it all.
I'm thankful for God and Jesus.
I'm thankful to have made it to the half-century mark, being of semi-sound mind and unsound body, but it gets me where I need to get.
I'm thankful I made it back home without the ambulance, after breaking down and taking little bit on a walk.....my back and bad leg went out on me.........I crawled up the front door steps, but I'm thankful I made it inside.







I'd hate to fall where the neighbors could see me........I made it to the couch and refused to move for an hour!!








HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!
Darlene


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

I always like these lists...

1- Healthy Child
2- Happy Wife
3- Supportive Family
4- The opportunity to serve this nation, and its people

Happy Thanksgiving All


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have so Many Blessings Everyday to be Thankful for, I couldn't even begin to list them all.









Happy Healthy Holiday to All!

Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

It might be easier to list the things I'm not thankful for!

First off, eternal life.
Second, eternal wife.
Third, my family (Son, DIL, Grandkids).

The list continues and continues and continues.

Suffice it to say, I've got lots to be thankful for. After having been through several bouts with cancer, I'm thankful to even be here!

And, last but especially not least, you guys here on the forum. Some I've met, the others I've yet to meet, but it's nice to know you're here.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What am I thankful for?...

*YOU GUYS!*

Oh, yeah, and all that other stuff too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

All those who are willing and able to lay it on the line for our country


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> What am I thankful for?...
> 
> *YOU GUYS!*
> 
> ...


That's okay, Doug. Us *GALS  * will just sit over here in the corner ...









What am I thankful for? Well, ya'll wouldn't want to be reading my list for the next 1/2hr or so, so I'll sum it up by saying....*LIFE*! Life at Wolfwood is good - _very _ good!!! A few bumps and scrapes now and then, but it could be worse .... ALOT worse. Geesh...we could have made the decision NOT to buy the Outback a year ago....to become SOBs....to be lost out there in the wilds of RV-land on our own with no OB.com lifeline. Who knows where we'd be by now <shiver> Don't even want to think about it









Here's wishing all of our new friends - whether you're travelling or staying tucked in at home - a happy and safe Thanksgiving celebration!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You all said it already and it shows we share many things to be thankful for. The list could go on and on.

I'm thankful for my healthy family, my job, and the many freedoms and choices we enjoy.

I'm especially thankful for those fighting the war on terrorism so that we can enjoy the holiday in the comforts of our own home with our family. I will enjoy a special toast for you tomorrow -- and an extra piece of pie.

I will also take this space to thank the families that took me in for a nice Thanksgiving meal when I was in the service. Their generosity kept me from having to eat in a lonely chow hall.

I am also thankful I no longer have to eat chicken when the chow hall ran out of turkey when we were overseas.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

What a great post!

I am thankful for having found this website and all of the great people that we have yet to meet as a result. I am thankful for so many things--first and foremost my family and dear friends. There are so many others to list.







I'll just leave it at that.

Here's wishing all my new outbacker friends and safe and happy Thanksgiving!
















Brenda


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

*W & H*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> *W&H
> *


*
I'm sure Jim would second that!*


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

My girlfriend of 43 years....

My loving, humanitarian cop of a son, my self-sacrificing doc of a daughter, their super spouses, my three beautiful, heart-filling granddaughters, my old dog...

Hey - sounding like "Old dogs and children and watermelon wine..." All the material stuff, too, but it's way down the list....

And certainly not least, those who lay their lives on the line for us every day; our service folks, LEO's, firefighters, EMT's, and all the others in hazardous professions who don't know if they are or are not coming home tonight.

For myself, I am grateful I had the opportunity to serve - it wasn't always easy, but it was always worth doing.

Sluggo


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> 4. I lost my Job last year due to a plant closure but got a better job in the same town I live in that starts out with 17 days vacation the first year so I can spend time camping with the family camping.


Hey same thing happened to me last year! "

"Plant closure, lost job, got better job, same town, 15 days of vacation, bought an Outback, joined outbackers, gained a family!"

Jim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm thankful for
My for my wife for almost 19 years great and healthy kids 
having a job I enjoy
And having a Awesome second Family like you all

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I am so incredibly thankful for my family:
My DH of 23 years and his truly optimistic outlook on life!
He has been stricken with ALS (Lou Gerhigs Disease) and 
each and every day he goes to work!(58 miles one way)and serves on 
our local school board. He is an awesome father and husband!
and never once have I heard him say â€œpoor meâ€
This incredibly hideous disease is progressing slowly, he is
one of the 10% of pALS who are progressing slowly... Praise God!
Oldest DS who at 21 still lives at home at our request and
drives with his father and works with him everyday and helps out at home.
2nd oldest DS who at 18 lives at home and is on track to collage,
he does a lot for his father also. (the stuff he canâ€™t do any more)
He just jumps right in and does it. 
3rd DD who at 15 is awesome and takes care of a lot more 
than I actually giver her credit for and she does it with out
being asked to! (I will thank her more often!!!)
4th and youngest DD at 9 has a great passion for learning and
is just a sweetheart.

Have a Blessed Thanksgiving!
Live, Laugh, Love!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae








I will keep your family in my









Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, normally I'm the one who holds up the Thanksgiving prayer circle by being _too_ thankful. This year, for the first year ever, my family wasn't together on Thanksgiving. Though I admit to hoping that never happens again, I am so thankful that my son, Corey's wife's family is loving and welcoming and that he had a good time with them this Thanksgiving. I'm thankful that Bill has the job he's been wanting and has fit in so well this year that they responded well lwhen he informed his fellow deputies that he had nowhere to go for Thanksgiving dinner and would like to have a potluck. I hope his ham turned out and that everyone brought something scrumtious to share. I'm thankful for my daughter and granddaughter, who always have a place in their home for me and shared Thanksgiving with me this year. They took me in for 3 months this past year when my health didn't allow me to stay alone and my daughter coordinated my many doctor and testing appointments, then accompanied me to every one! I am thankful that my health is better and that I can be independent once more. I am also particularly thankful that I finally found a home to purchase and will be in it by Christmas where my family will once again join me for a blessed and fun-filled holiday celebration. I'm thankful that it looks like my siblings and mother may also be able to gather there for the first family Christmas we've had in four years! I'm thankful for my mother, who has Alzheimers but still lives semi-independently and still knows all of us. I'm thankful for my job and the way my co-workers filled in for me while I was out sick and welcomed me back with open arms and much support to make the transition back go as smoothly as possible. I'm thankful for my friends, including all of you, for making my life so much better on a daily basis. I'm so thankful that I live in America with all of its opportunities and for the men and women, who defend and serve it so well! I'm so proud that Bill served in the Marines and is now a police officer still serving his community, and for my nephew, who is a firefighter in Detroit and faces life-threatening challenges of many types as he serves. I'm thankful for all of God's other blessings, which have been plentiful over the years, and He's never let me down. With all this said, I'm mindful that my students and their families and so many others have far less than I. I pray that God will bless them and all who have needs, many of which only He knows, and will also watch over all of you today and everyday!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mae Jae & Nonny,
I'll add you two to my prayer list!!

I got something else to be thankful for.........the oldest son is home and making the youngest son "remember" how to clean up behind himself!!







Youngest is calling "bubba" a "slave driver" under his breath every chance he gets........









Mae Jae, ALS is a terrible disease, and, like cancer, robs a person of their dignity. Sounds like your hubby's taking it all in stride, and I'm SO proud your sons and daughter are jumping in there and making things easier and less embarassing for him, as the disease progresses.

Nonny, with your spirit and all, I would have never guessed what all you have been through this year. You're a sweetheart and a very strong woman!!

Love to all!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanksgiving without my mom is still very hard. We lost her to cancer 2 1/2 years ago. I was thankful last night to be with our family, but especially with my sister who knows exactly how I feel during the holidays without her.

I am also Thankful for this site that comes complete with caring and support, not to mention some great camping tips.

Happy Holidays,
Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thank you for the kind words and prayers!










MaeJae and Family


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow, MaeJae, one son looks like you, one like your husband. One daughter looks like you, one like your husband. How cool is that? Great family picture. The love and joy shows in every face!

Dawn, 
Each day with my mother is a blessing. She has Alzheimer's and it won't be much longer before she doesn't know us. She already refers to my kids as, _your daughter, your son, your little girl_ (my granddaughter). I lost my dad to cancer when I was 18. My mom remarried a bachelor, who took on our whole family as his own. He died in 2002. I still miss them both very much!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Maejae, That's a beautiful photo...You should be very proud!

Nonny, I'm sorry for all the losses you have been through...I can tell though, that you still cherish every moment you have with your mom.

God Bless all of you who are going through difficult times during the holidays...

Dawn


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> God Bless all of you who are going through difficult times during the holidays...


ONE
One song can spark a moment,
One flower can wake the dream. 
One tree can start a forest, 
One bird can herald spring. 
One smile begins a friendship, 
One handclasp lifts a soul. 
One star can guide a ship at sea, 
One word can frame the goal. 
One vote can change a nation, 
One sunbeam lights a room, 
One candle wipes out darkness, 
One laugh will conquer gloom. 
One step must start each journey, 
One word must start each prayer. 
One hope will raise our spirits, 
One touch can show you care. 
One voice can speak with wisdom, 
One heart can know what's true. 
One life can make the difference. 
You see, it's up to YOU! ​
p.s. remember, with all the hustle and bustle of the season...
you might be the only smile that some one in need sees!







< this is me smiling!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> > God Bless all of you who are going through difficult times during the holidays...
> 
> 
> ONE
> ...


How true! MaeJae your family is Beautiful -- God Bless Them!

Nonny I wasn't aware of your Mom, I'm sorry







Another horrific illness









Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thankful for my family and friends like you. You Guys care even though we have never met and who knows when,but Iam waiting for that day I hope soon maybe at a rally. Until then a big thanks keep up the great works Guys 
Girls






























God Bless

willie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mae Jae,
Gotta agree with the rest.........that's a KEEPER of a family!!!! Beautiful family, and I know you're proud of each and every one of them, and you're a strong woman.









Nonny,
My dad died first, with cancer, and my mom died, just Nov. of last year, with Alzheimers. Mom worked crossword puzzles like a maniac trying to keep her mind working, and Wheel of Fortune was a must. She wrote things down on a calendar by her "easy chair", even if it was just a meal together, the next day. She kept a record of the weather (highs/lows/forecast) for YEARS.......I found this as I was cleaning out her house. Just cherish every moment you have with her. I know you, too, are a strong woman. If you need to talk, just e-mail me, or I'll give you my number, anytime. Remember there are support groups for this, nationwide, and they are very helpful. 
Same goes for you, Mae Jae. Sometimes it just helps to talk to someone who's gone through the same thing, and my second husband died with ALS.

To both you ladies, my hat's off to you. You'll make it through, the same way I did........you know where your strength comes from, and that will get you through.

Willie,
I'm hoping your recovery is coming along, and you have someone to help you, if you need it. You don't reveal anything about your family situation on your profile.

HUGS!








Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Mae Jae,

You have a beautiful family, that is a great picture.

You are correct, ALS is a terrible disease, I lost a good friend from it. We were in the Air Force together and He retired about a year after I did. Our families were very close and spent a lot of Holidays together with our other circle of friends. He had everything going well for him when he was diagnosed with ALS. His disease came on very fast and we lost him with in 4 years. His 2 boys took it the hardest, his oldest was only 12 when he passed.

So I know what you are going through and I'm happy to hear it is progressing slowly. I will pray for you and your family and pray they can come up with a cure soon.

God Bless,

Bill


----------

